# john deere 8350 grain drill



## farmboy6320 (Jun 24, 2010)

i am useing my 8350 grain drill for the first time to drill some wheat, but its puting out to much seed how do i change the seed setting on how much it puts out an acre?


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

View attachment 1682
View attachment 1683
I am trying to work off of my memory which is poor at best... but there are two different configurations that these drills could be ordered in. 1/ Double run seed meter, which has two sides to it, one for large seed and the other for small seed(only one side can be used at a time and the other blocked off). In order to change the rate you must change the speed of the seed shaft by changing the sprockets in the transmission that drives the seed shaft.
2/ Fluted seed meter, which has fluteed cup that meters the seed out through an adjustable gate to compensate for seed size, but in order to increase rate with this type, there is a lever that is attached to all of the seed cups and pushes more of the fluted section into the grain, therefore metering more seed...

That explanation is kind of tough to follow but there a manuals online that are free or very cheap... buy one, you'll want it.
double run on the left, fluted on the right....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What Toyes Hill Angus said, Oliver drills are the same way. Our Model 63 the front box has a right and left cup then you use a chart and depending what cup your using, that's how you set the transmission. The small seeds box (alfalfa, grass, etc.) uses the fluted meters.


----------

